# Leaky outside faucet



## Rike (May 5, 2005)

I have an outside faucet that won't stop leaking. I've replace the washer on the hoses, but every time I turn the faucet on, no matter what hose I attach to it, the thing leaks. Any ideas other than replace the entire thing?


----------



## Dani (May 6, 2005)

Sounds like you have some damages threads on your spigot. If that's the case, you're going to have to replace it. It's not that difficult or expensive. Make sure you clean the threads when you remove the old spigot and use pipe tape on the new connection.


----------



## lehighvalleyusa (May 14, 2005)

You can go to this instructional website.

It should help you.

http://www.diyonline.com/servlet/GIB_Base/diylib_article.html?session.docid=227

Also visit my business website at:

http://lehighrug.com/id177.html

Hope this will help you.


----------

